# Application perte / vol pour iPhone / Apple Watch



## Pipuk (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour a tous et a toutes

Après avoir lu le récent article igénération sur l'application Unhand Me! (http://www.igen.fr/app-store/2016/01/unhand-me-decourage-immediatement-les-voleurs-diphone-94334)
Je pensais que cette application correspondrait parfaitement à ce que je cherche actuellement, mais en fait non! Je m'explique : 

Possesseur d'iPhone et Apple Watch. Savez-vous s'il existe une application qui permette de faire sonner l'iPhone et/ou l'AppleWatch lorsque ceux si s'éloignent trop l'un de l'autre? (c'est a dire en s'écartant d'un certain rayon, mais je ne sais pas si le Bluetooth permet de déterminer ce genre de paramètre, ou bien tout simplement lorsque la connexion Bluetooth est perdue entre les deux appareils lorsqu'ils s'écartent trop l'un de l'autre). En faisant sonner les deux appareils avec une sonnerie spécifique, vibrer le bracelet.. Cela permettrait, soit d'être avertis du vol de son iPhone. Soit de comprendre qu'on l'a oublié quelque part. Le top serait que le téléphone ne s'arrête pas de sonner / vibrer, tant que celui-ci n'aurait pas retrouvé son propriétaire qui devrait de délocker pour arrêter l'alarme.

Après quelques recherche je n'ai pas trouvé ce genre d'application qui serait très utile (perte / vol).. Avec une petite fonctionnalité supplémentaire pour faire tout simplement sonner l'iPhone ou l'Apple Watch lorsqu'on l'égare chez soi et qu'elle est encore dans le rayon du Bluetooth.. Mais cette fonctionnalité est déjà proposée de base dans Watch Os. 

Sinon.. je vais développer l'application et me faire plein de blé.. ( <-- ceci est une blague, pour ceux qui auraient du mal). 

Bisou


----------



## Dem81 (16 Juin 2016)

Tu as lookout 

Lookout – Security, Backup and Missing Device par Lookout, Inc.
https://appsto.re/fr/zr_6z.i


----------

